# Throwing the toys out of the pram



## zixi

How would you say in French the idea of:
Throwing the toys out of the pram.

It suggests childishness but also at the same time denying yourself the pleasure of having the toys to play with - it conveys a tantrum and the sense of spoiling things for yourself. I don't want something critical or bitter. This is actually just right. I want something equally gentle and funny in French. Any ideas? 

Many thanks.


----------



## pieanne

Is it in a context of children? (I guess not)


----------



## zixi

No... it's an adult... well perhaps not at the moment  Oh, it's not me they're upset with by the way, not possible... I'm sooo reasonable 

I was hoping to give it in English, translate it into French and then give a French equivalent but perhaps it just isn't possible. I may have to translate the analogy.


----------



## pieanne

"Il se prive de tous ses jouets"?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il boude ?  
(je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris...)


----------



## zixi

Bravo. Très élégante. Oui. Il a fait ça, vraiment ! Je croise les doigts.

Merci Pieanne!


----------



## zixi

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Il boude ?
> (je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris...)


 
En anglais, je dirais 'a tantrum'. Nous disons aussi 'he has cut off his nose to spite his face'. 

Merci - je ne sais pas 'boude'. Un autre mot!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Donc, il nous fait plus "un caprice d'enfant gâté" qu'une bouderie, c'est ça ?
De manière très familière on pourra dire "il (nous) fait un caca nerveux".


----------



## pieanne

"Un caca nerveux" is really fine! But I don't think it quite gives the idea of "throwing all the toys out of the pram"...


----------



## Cavatine

"_Il s'est coupé lui-même l'herbe sous le pied_", peut-être ?

(couper l'herbe sous le pied de quelqu'un veut dire contrarier, frustrer quelqu'un en l'empêchant de réaliser ses projets, souvent en le faisant en premier, en le devançant). 

(and by the way, _bouder_ means "to sulk"/"to be cool towards")


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

pieanne said:
			
		

> "Un caca nerveux" is really fine! But I don't think it quite gives the idea of "throwing all the toys out of the pram"...


Non, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même "image"... hum...  
Mais ça garde l'idée d'un comportement d'enfant gâté et buté. Non ?
(je cherche autre chose dans ma p'tite tête...  )


----------



## zixi

> (je cherche autre chose dans ma p'tite tête...  )


Ta tête est petite mais ton cerveau est grand  



> (and by the way, _bouder_ means "to sulk"/"to be cool towards")


Yes, I have a feeling it may come in useful  

Throwing all your toys out of the pram implies a tantrum and denying yourself fun for the sake of having the tantrum. Perhaps it just doesn't translate... like 'arriver comme un chien dans un jeu de quilles' - it's difficult to capture that in English and yet it's so very apt!

Merci!


----------



## TRG

Hi Zixi-
The "pram image" is one with which we are all familiar, but I can't recall any American idoms which would convey this.  Here, when someone is acting like a child, we just say, "he/she is acting like a child".  En Français: "agir comme un enfant" ???

TRG


----------



## zixi

> En Français: "agir comme un enfant" ???


I want to convey the fact that the pleasure of a tantrum is short-lived. 

I think I will have to hope the metaphorical language works on its own  I wanted to use a familiar culture rather than imposing my alien one... But it looks like an alien one it is.

Thanks for all the help though - as always you've all been great and I've learned some stuff!! 

Bon week-end!


----------



## Agnès E.

Piquer des colères puériles ?
Faire de grosses colères ?
Casser tous ses jouets ?


----------



## zixi

> Casser tous ses jouets ?


Oui, c'est l'idée.


----------



## Aramis

Hi all, 
 I think that "throwing his toys... " is very much a tantrum -  when someone over-reacts to a situation they don't like. You make a small mistake at work and the boss explodes rather than simply suggesting that you put it right. That sort of thing.There is no suggestion of getting a short term pleasure from the throwing, I don't think (except in the real situation the release from venting one's anger).

I would suggest "piquer une colère" is nearer the mark but then I'm not French. 

cordialement

Aramis


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

zixi said:
			
		

> Oui, c'est l'idée.


C'est bien "faire l'enfant" alors... Ou "se comporter en enfant gâté".
(quoi ? Je me répète ?  )


----------



## zixi

Oui… c’est un enfant gâté. Mais ‘throwing the toys out of the pram’ veut dire que tu as gâché le bonheur toi-même. Les jouets sont sur le plancher et tu ne peux pas jouer avec eux.

C'est casser les jouets ou

Il s'est coupé lui-même l'herbe sous le pied

peut-être  (je ne suis pas triste au fait - je pense!)

Merci pour votre gentillesse! Et Karine, tu te répètes si tu veux!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il s'est tiré une balle dans le pied ?
La difficulté c'est bien d'exprimer les deux idées en même temps : se priver soi-même de dessert et réagir en enfant gâté... mmm...
Faut passer une nuit là-dessus encore.


----------



## Gil

Mon effort:
colère puérile masochiste
N.B. Je ne suis pas psy...


----------



## emma42

Il me semble que "casser tous ses jouets" est parfait si cette phrase-la est un vrai idiom francais?


----------



## zixi

> La difficulté c'est bien d'exprimer les deux idées en même temps : se priver soi-même de dessert et réagir en enfant gâté... mmm...


Oui, oui Karine, exactement! Et on doit le dire gentiment. 

J'aime 'Il s'est tiré une balle dans le pied'... je vais dire ça un jour!


----------



## zixi

emma42 said:
			
		

> Il me semble que "casser tous ses jouets" est parfait si cette phrase-la est un vrai idiom francais?


Yes, it's nice that... and very close to the idea.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gil said:
			
		

> Mon effort:
> colère puérile masochiste
> N.B. Je ne suis pas psy...


C'est tout à fait ça, mais il faudrait une expression idiomatique...
Peut-être n'y en a-t-il pas finalement ?


----------



## SylviaF

Hi,
J'ai entendu dire "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain"

Est-ce que cette image pourrait être utile ?
Sylvia


----------



## SniperMaské

Hi everyone, I know my message comes a bit late (more than a year...), but still I think I've got a nice answer for you zixi - in case you're still looking for one  - :

"Cracher dans la soupe.", which means "Spitting in the soup.".

In my opinion, this expression copes quite well with the idea of spoiling something good. What's more, you preserve the childish aspect !

(I've just registered because this expression really struck my mind and I wanted so much to tell it ! Hope it'll be of some use for you.)


----------



## zixi

Hi there Snipermaské
It's really nice of you to return to the thread  I can't remember now exactly how I dealt with this but the guy is still a very dear friend so I guess he understood my explanation as to what I thought of his (childish) behaviour 

I love cracher dans la soupe by the way! So thanks for that one.

Zixi


----------



## Aramis

Hi,

Even if the answer comes too late for its original purpose, I am sure it is useful to have further contributions if they throw light on a problem which has proved, if not insurmountable, at least very difficult.  

In this case I think Snipermaské has got the wrong end of the stick.

The meaning in English is to throw a tantrum/make an exhibition of one's displeasure because one cannot get one's own way. I.e. the image of the metaphor is of someone behaving like a (? spoilt) child who has been told "No" and expresses its objection by throwing its toys out of the pram - toys of which it might be fond but it is willing to sacrifice them for the gesture of defiance. (This is often followed by an equally grumpy demand to have them returned!)

In the case of the adult it is equivalent behaviour when he/she cannot get his/her way and, for example, storms out a meeting making loud comments about how stupid everyone else is. The leaving in the noisy huff perhaps jeopardizing future prospects of a better outcome (or even one's job) is where the toys throwing comes in.

I do not have any better suggestions about how one might express it succinctly in French, however!

Regards

Aramis.


----------



## SniperMaské

Ooops, well I guess I missed the exact meaning then. 
Thanks for pointing it out.

"Cracher dans la soupe" is indeed more about despising something...
I'll give it a closer look !

EDIT : What about "Faire une scène" ? May be not explicit enough though...


----------



## Lucky19

Il y a aussi : faire une crise de calgon....

Ex : Il est en train de nous faire une crise de calgon.

ou dans un registre plus familier : chier une pendule....

Ex : Tu vas pas nous chier une pendule à cause de ça ?

C'est comme faire un caca nerveux, ça signifie pêter un plomb, faire une grosse colère pour un motif qui est peut être puéril ou avoir une réaction exagérée par rapport à une problème donné.


----------

